# Participation in the Coronation Spithead Review of June 15, 1953



## Nauticapedia (Mar 4, 2012)

Colleagues:

The coronation of Queen Elizabeth the Second was followed by the imposing spectacle of the Spithead Naval Review on June 15th. In order to celebrate the Coronation a fleet of over 300 vessels assembled in the waters of the Solent, adjacent to the major ports of Portsmouth and Southampton. The fleet consisted of major and minor warships representing the UK, Commonwealth and a number of foreign countries including the USA and Russia. In addition there were numerous merchant vessels, fishing vessels and private yachts - all assembled in assigned rows and/or specific areas where they could be reviewed by Her Majesty and the Duke of Edinburgh from the bridge of the Royal Yacht, HMS Surprise. Captain Alec Provan recounts his personal participation in the event. 

See the images at http://www.nauticapedia.ca/Gallery/Spithead_Review.php


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day nauticapedia,today.03:05.rearticipation in the spithead review of june 15,1953,a very iformative thread,it is not a widely known subject,thank you for posting,ben27


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I recall the event well. As a NZ Dockyard apprentice I helped to refit our RNZN Flagship, the Dido Class light Cruiser "Black Prince" prior to her attending this review.
Many a steam line flange hand scraped and blued and re-scraped until an inspecting Naval Officer was satisfied is the most memorable contribution but we did get the satisfaction of a trip to sea while she did full speed trials and blasted off a few broadsides with her six inch guns.
I worked on her again after Spithead when she almost needed another refit!

Bob


----------



## Locking Splice (Oct 28, 2006)

My Father was there on the SS Maid of Orleans.

Regards

Yuge


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

I was there on the beach at Stokes Bay.


----------

